# GSD Wanted in SC



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We have a wonderful couple who recently lost the dog they adopted from VGSR about eight or nine years ago. They are retired (Ed was a deputy Sheriff for many years) and now live in Murriels (Spelling???) Inlet in SC. 

A dog could NOT find a better home than Ed and Maggie - they are total GSD fanatics, have much experience with the breed and would do any and everything for their dog. I wish I could clone there folks. 

If anyone knows of a young(ish) GSD in that area, please get in touch and I will hook you up with their email. 

Thanks! They are feeling lost without a GSD in their home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

How about NC? I just saw a thread on the database with ALOT of really nice gsd's in NC, some young ones that were gorgeous..


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Murrels Inlet? I've never heard of "Inlet".... what's it located by?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here's the thread I was talking about
Heads up on some BEAUTIFUL gsds up for adoption! - German shepherd dog


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I love Murrells Inlet, great seafood place there we used to go to all the time. My in-laws had a place in DeBordieu, which is just south of Murrells Inlet past Pawleys.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Murrells Inlet is near Myrtle Beach kinda!


----------

